

Show HN: DDay - parkq
http://dday.parkq.net/

======
parkq
Counting down to Apple Event <http://DDay.ParkQ.net/2012/9/12/Apple%20Event>

How many days since New Year? <http://DDay.ParkQ.net/2012/1/1/New%20Year>

